# RRP Tips and tricks



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

We have a ton of threads to complain about this, lets start one where we share how to make it work. 
If you discover ways to do things, put them here. If this gets good maybe it will become a sticky.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I did a job in a bedroom , lots of repair so set up the full comtainment including zipper door. I skimmed the walls and ceiling and came back the next day and nothing had dried at all!
So I discovered the need to vent, and you can't just open a window. 
Couldn't afford a ready made hepa vent fan yet, so I made one with a plastic box, a good. better and hepa furnace filter ( so I could change out the cheap one) sealed it well and made a flex vent tube that I could put through a window.
Cut an inlet hole with a filter in it in my zipper door.
Lost a day, gained some info..


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

BrushJockey said:


> I did a job in a bedroom , lots of repair so set up the full comtainment including zipper door. I skimmed the walls and ceiling and came back the next day and nothing had dried at all!
> So I discovered the need to vent, and you can't just open a window.
> Couldn't afford a ready made hepa vent fan yet, so I made one with a plastic box, a good. better and hepa furnace filter ( so I could change out the cheap one) sealed it well and made a flex vent tube that I could put through a window.
> Cut an inlet hole with a filter in it in my zipper door.
> Lost a day, gained some info..


Sounds good. It will be interesting to see if would be EPA approved.
Betting not.


----------



## clammer (Feb 13, 2009)

Check out the Dust free remodeling thread on ct they have a lot of great ideas.One thing i find works well on exterior projects is to buy a bundle of lath and use it attach the plastic to the house.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

ragebhardt said:


> Sounds good. It will be interesting to see if would be EPA approved.
> Betting not.


 I'm thinking that it's heading deeply in the direction of I'm trying as hard as I can. Maybe after I see how to price things I can pop for a 600.00 ready made.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

in yesterday's class I asked, how the hell do you vacuum plastic. The guy said to put down a top sheet. Then inward fold that one and mist and fold the bottom one.

Once all your plastic sheeting is in the plastic garbage bag before you goose neck it, put the vac hose in it and suck the air out.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

BrushJockey said:


> I'm thinking that it's heading deeply in the direction of I'm trying as hard as I can. Maybe after I see how to price things I can pop for a 600.00 ready made.


I liked your idea and really don't care what the EPA say's.

I like when a person can think thru a problem and come up with a solution and still try to comply with reg's.

Good job!


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I've got a window sill job for an apt owner who's tenant got the pamphlet, looked at the inside sill and got nervous. 
I priced just the window inner sill and up the inside 6" - scrape, prime, paint at 2 hrs- (14 windows in unit) At least half of that is setup/clean up. Couple of them are banks of 3- so set up for all at once. I'm actually thinking each will take 15-20 min of work. Owner didn't blink. 
Probably setting up a small containment around each- so here's my new trick-


To go cheap rather than buying zipwall poles, get cheap 6/12 extension poles, put a screw on cheap stain pad on one end and a toilet plunger on the other ( for spring pressure). Drill an air hole in the plunger- you don't need the suction. Attach poly to that to make a small area.


----------



## clammer (Feb 13, 2009)

To go cheap rather than buying zipwall poles, get cheap 6/12 extension poles, put a screw on cheap stain pad on one end and a toilet plunger on the other ( for spring pressure). Drill an air hole in the plunger- you don't need the suction. Attach poly to that to make a small area.[/quote]


Go to www.harborfreight.com Put in item#66172 
2-in-1 support/cargo bar. works as a zip pole 45"-114" for $19.99 each


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

clammer said:


> Check out the Dust free remodeling thread on ct they have a lot of great ideas.One thing i find works well on exterior projects is to buy a bundle of lath and use it attach the plastic to the house.


Clammer- Looking for it- link a fella up!

Here it is http://www.contractortalk.com/f18/dust-free-remodeling-31707/


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I have found getting things to dry inside a sealed off room to be a huge issue. so I have been doing more snooping around for hepa filtered fans systems.
Here's a tidbit
if you're interested :
http://www.air-purifier-power.com/buildyourownhomemade102009.html


----------



## Greg Mrakich (Apr 19, 2010)

Yesterday I put a humidifier in the middle of a room and filled it with wax and let it run overnight. No dust while sanding.:thumbup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Greg Mrakich said:


> Yesterday I put a humidifier in the middle of a room and filled it with wax and let it run overnight. No dust while sanding.:thumbup:


 
Now there is a helpful tip


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

BrushJockey said:


> I have found getting things to dry inside a sealed off room to be a huge issue.


What needs to dry? 
(I know you're not talking about paint, because we all know that at that point all the prep is done and there is no need for containment. )


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I wondered the same thing. My guess would be he means the mopping. Allowing time for it to dry before the dry wipe test for cleanliness.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Plaster often needs extensive repairs and mudding. I skim often. And long as you are already covered, I want to paint too. Primer needs to dry etc.


----------

